# Yo Sharkbite In Dark Knight.



## Roman5150 (Sep 14, 2012)

I recently purchased my first "non walmart" shooter from Chris at Yo Slingshot. I had told him i wanted something pocketable and he was kind enough to warn me that the finish on the spectraply was buffed wax and didn't play well with water, which obviously meant it wouldn't do well sitting in my pocket all day not only that but the frame on the shark bite was a full sized frame. He then offered to throw in one of his Wbg in poly for a discount. I agreed to the deal and pulled the trigger. After a short delivery period I received a box with not only what I had ordered but a sample of the ammo that he carried. It doesn't stop there though, I noticed another clump of bubble wrap in the box. It was ANOTHER SHARK BITE!! this time in poly. Chris had been nothing but helpful through the entire process and then he generously gifted me another slingshot.
I have attached an image of the start of my collection.

On to the review!

Okay so it took a little getting used to since all i had ever shot was tubes but once i was on it, man was i on it. The spectraply SB fits so naturally in the hand you can almost drop it in, which makes shooting a breeze. It almost gave me a new sense of confidence in my ability which seemed to turn into more cans getting pulverized. Purely psychological i'm sure but results are results.

next the Wbg in poly.

This thing is great its small and packs a wallop. it took a little longer than the SB to kind of get the feel but yet again the thing practically slides into your hand. I gave my Boss a few shots with it. Hes a big guy probably about 6' 2" 200 pounds. His hands are huge but he held it just fine. hes not an avid shooter but i hope to change that and you can bet his first shooter will be a YO.

Thanks Chris for all you've done.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Another classy act from Chris.

Owning one of his myself, I can confirm that the workmanship, attention to detail and finish are first class all the way!

What a great way to start of a collection


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Amazing slingshots and generosity!!
Cheers


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Have a nice time with this great slingshots


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Congratulations and enjoy it!

Yes, not only does chris make an excellent line of Slingshots, but he's a great guy to communicate with - and he's generous and helpful with his products.
A first rate guy and vendor.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

I have one of Chris' Buck Eye slingshots and a black poly that he was kind enough to gift over and above our original trade. They both shoot incredibly well for me and are super conforming to my grip and style. Chris is a pleasure to deal with and a credit to the sport. You cannot go wrong with anything that he makes..their quality and feel is excellent!


----------

